# Here is some pics of my 1/48 car truck project !



## jmarcp (Jul 21, 2000)

Hi !
Here a link below where you can view my 1/48 car / truck / motorcycle PROJECT !

http://pages.videotron.com/jmarcpe/project automobile.htm

Hope youl'le like them !
Jmarc


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

those are all GREAT BUILDS,...very nice web page,..I like them all..



Ian


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

very nice builds. The vanishing point challenger is nice !!!! I have 2 of them that i still need to build, I picked those up at the grocery outlet 3 years ago for $6.00 each so i got 2.


----------



## jmarcp (Jul 21, 2000)

HI !
The beaching gear is coming along well, should be complete in about 2 weeks :

https://picasaweb.google.com/102095495751964616172/ProjetAutomobileJeanMarc#

and manage to scratch an 1/48 10 SPEED MOUNTAIN BIKE , here the link:

https://picasaweb.google.com/102095495751964616172/MOUNTAINBIKE#

Hope youl'le like the pics !
Jmarc


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Great Build jmercp, looks like your putting in some time on that one, thats what it takes to do that nice of a job,......Keep us posted on the progress..




*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, Jmarc, those are some small models. Doesn't take away from their coolness though!


----------



## jmarcp (Jul 21, 2000)

Hi !
Manage to complete the BEACHING GEAR since the last post , here a link where you can see it :

https://picasaweb.google.com/102095495751964616172/ProjetAutomobileJeanMarc#

Hope youlle like it !
Jmarc


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Jean......You have some Great build's there.....From Military to Your scratchbuilt Beaching Gear......:thumbsup:....
Would love to see more of your work,, When you get some....Show them....

MOE.


----------

